# Adga website down?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trying to finally get on and get a herd name and the site is down :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, nice time to shut down isn't it. Been down for 3 days, hope they get it working soon. I went to look in the breeders directory(because obviously I need another goat:lol and it wouldn't work.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

"Notice: Our website host is having problems at this time. They are working as quickly as possible to resolve the issues."



__ https://www.facebook.com/AmericanDairyGoatAssociation/posts/981666245194674


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gosh, I hope it comes back up soon....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Me too! I was hoping to pay my member fee online this week...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I got paperwork back from them with no reason why they didn't process it. Been trying to get it done online and had the same problems…
I don't see it getting resolved till after the holidays for some reason. 
The computers are rebelling , lolol..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't believe it...after 3 years of trying to get to the point of having a herd name, the DH calls and says, "Go ahead and pay for it"....and I get online, card in hand and the site is down :doh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I can't believe it...after 3 years of trying to get to the point of having a herd name, the DH calls and says, "Go ahead and pay for it"....and I get online, card in hand and the site is down :doh:


:tears::ROFL::|


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:wallbang: :lol:


----------



## Abelvalleyfarm (Nov 23, 2014)

I too have been trying to use the website for a few days. I finally got a member from here to email me the fee form so I could send in for my membership and transfer my does into my name. Only owned my goats for 9 days now! 

Then as im addressing the envelope.. Instead of putting American Dairy Goat Association.. I put America DEXTER Goat Association.... LOL.. I own dexter cattled as well and obvioulsy my brain cant compute dairy/dexter from each other lol..


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Haha, it figures. I just got the okay from a host herd, so I wanted to get my LA application in. No such luck. I hope they get it up soon.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This is from ADGA's facebook:

*ADGA.org is currently unavailable. The server is under maintenance, and we hope to have the website restored soon. To renew your ADGA membership for 2015 at the discounted fee through the end of this year, please fax dues to 828-287-0476, call 828-286-3801, or postmark by mail to PO Box 865, Spindale NC 28160 by December 31, 2014. We sincerely apologize for this inconvenience and thank you for your patience.*

Apparently there was a trojan virus to the main server host.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man~ still down


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bummer I have 2 to register... Huh.., I guess I'll try after the new year...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Strange…..


----------

